# Wait and Stay



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I have some confusion when using the 'wait' and 'stay' commands. We use our commands the opposite way around to our training club, which is:

Stay = remaining where you are until we call you (recall etc).

Wait = remaining in the exact same position until we release you.

Anyway, Shelby can do both commands just fine. But my confusion is what command applies when I want Shelby sat next to me and to remain there whilst I throw a ball and then I will release her to go and fetch it. Technically she is in a 'wait'. However, she is preparing a follow up command such as 'fetch', which is the same process that happens with the 'stay' and then the follow up command 'come'.

We are confused. I insisted to my daughter it was the 'stay' but my daughter insists its 'wait'. I am now unsure which is correct. Any advice would be great.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wait- stay where you are til I call/release you
Stay- seriously stay there until I return to you myself


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry to be daft, but you have confirmed that we use or commands the opposite away around to the recommended. However, as she is familiar with our commands we haven't changed them. But i am still unsure which to use when throwing a ball, as I have never walked away so I don't need to return to her and I am releasing her from right beside me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, you do use the opposite of what is considered "tradition" but it makes no difference, as long as your dog knows what you want. You could have picked any two words.

But to answer the question, to me your daughter is correct, the command is "wait". You want her to remain in the exact place/position that you put her in until she is released, but honestly either could be considered correct.

Keep in mind that ALL commands given to a dog should be in force until another command is given. If you give your dog the "stay" command, she is still awaiting another command. A lot of people have a "release" word, mine is "okay", which just means that the commands are no longer in force. Some people use "free", or something similar.

If you tell your dog to "sit", that command is in force until you tell her it's okay not to. Same with either "stay" or "wait".


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry! I got confused. I agree with Hotel that either could work, but I would use my wait or your stay just be consistent.


----------



## _Paul (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you both. I guess I will have to agree a command for waiting whilst throwing a ball with my daughter and be consistent. I am pretty sure it will be her 'wait' that will be used and she is bound to tell me she was correct


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Wait- stay where you are til I call/release you
> Stay- seriously stay there until I return to you myself



That's exactly what wait and stay mean to me and my dogs.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

According to your terms and definitions, "stay" would be the command to use for fetch. I don't use stay or wait, I just say sit.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, because that command is in effect until another one is given! In field work you never hear the command "stay". Only "sit".
I don't use "stay" for much other than a stand-stay. 



Loisiana said:


> According to your terms and definitions, "stay" would be the command to use for fetch. I don't use stay or wait, I just say sit.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a third stay word for retrieving - that way my dog knows whether to be watching me or out ahead.

It's annoying and complicated to have so many but my dog appreciated the clarity.


----------

